# Random Theory: Animal Crossing Timeline?



## Catarsi Sol (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone else but me think that Animal Crossing seems to be on somewhat of a timeline?

Like, for instance: Wild World and City folk seems to be on a similar type of deal? I could be just thinking the two are similar because you don't arrive by train on these versions and instead by a taxi and bus. And Population Growing and New Leaf seem to be similar because of train. Haha, I don't know how to further this, but does anyone else get this feeling besides me?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2012)

Not sure if there really is a timeline, considering there isn't a story for a timeline to hold.

Though you could argue that something of a timeline could exist in Tortimer's case, where he's the mayor for the first three games and now he's retired. But that's probably as far as a timeline you could get, everything else is pretty consistent in all of the games.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 30, 2012)

Timeline for Animal Crossing? Well, here's my theory...

Animal Crossing: Nothing much really happens, but before 2004, the "Wild War" begins, and many animals go to war. However, something horrible goes wrong, and in a last ditch effort, they pack up what they can, and take a train to where several taxies are waiting... Leading to...

Wild World: The towns are really tiny outposts. Since everything is so wonky right now, they couldn't celebrate any holidays. Otherwise, the enemy may get suspicious. Meanwhile, donations to Boondox are made, and eventually, Boondox is made into a city, leading to...

City Folk: The war wined down a little, so the residents could move to more bigger and better towns. And the Holiday Ban was lifted. However, a thick air that's lethal to grass life took hold of the flora. Eventually, solutions would have to be solved to fix the grass problem for the future. For some towns, they were so bad off, they had a mass evacuation of said towns...

Before New Leaf: Tortimer fell ill from the stress of everything happening. After nearly dying twice, the residents thought it would be best for Tortimer to retire, to which he does so. Shizue is left in charge until a suitable replacement could be found. He/She would arrive by train at said date... However, said mayor overslept, and missed his train. Meanwhile, a young male/female boarded said train, headed to a new town, is on his way to said town where New Leaf takes place...

That's my Time Line...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 30, 2012)

Animal Forest (N64): The beginning of the AC timeline.

Animal Crossing (GNC) One year after Animal Forest Tortimer moves in and takes his place as mayor. He builds the museum, builds a dock to allow for trade. He also creates golden tools which he will give to the player if he deems them worthy. 

Animal Crossing Wild World (DS): A few years pass and Tortimer decides to move to a new "world" you and your roommates eventually leave and go elsewhere. 

Animal Crossing City Folk (Wii): Once again Tortimer decides to move to a town that's close to a city in hopes of trying to rekindle his youth. A new player moves in and stays.

Animal Crossing New leaf (3DS): I don't know anything about this game.

This was kinda a neat idea I may revise this later.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2012)

I do think as each game is released, the story is progressed. What Garrett says pretty much sums it up for me


----------



## Fuse (Dec 1, 2012)

I like to think of the timeline as:

Wild World->City Folk->Gamecube->ACNL

There could be some conflicting things but in other areas, it seems reasonable. For example, I don't think the village would replace that train for a gate with torches in it and two town guards. 

WW was a pretty small, practically boring town. City Folk seems like it took some time after WW and it still has the WW feel when you play it. 

When you get to Gamecube, you notice the lighthouse is there without paying for it. That's because the villager already paid for it in the past? 

Able Sisters don't sell accessories in Gamecube. Perhaps business wasn't too well, I don't know. But notice how Labelle comes just in time for ACNL to start selling accessories again herself with the other sisters? 

Just random things that could support this.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Animal Forest (N64): The beginning of the AC timeline.
> 
> Animal Crossing (GNC) One year after Animal Forest Tortimer moves in and takes his place as mayor. He builds the museum, builds a dock to allow for trade. He also creates golden tools which he will give to the player if he deems them worthy.
> 
> ...


Tortimer is in the same town every game.  You'd have to say the same for every other reappearing character like Tom Nook.  They aren't moving to new towns, they are in the same town the whole time.  Try not to think of the paradox though.


----------



## Fuse (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Tortimer is in the same town every game.  You'd have to say the same for every other reappearing character like Tom Nook.  They aren't moving to new towns, they are in the same town the whole time.  Try not to think of the paradox though.



With Tom Nook's shop being downgraded in each game, it could just be due to the fact the villager living in the town eventually moves out resulting in the town's wealth going down until the next one comes.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2012)

Fuse said:


> With Tom Nook's shop being downgraded in each game, it could just be due to the fact the villager living in the town eventually moves out resulting in the town's wealth going down until the next one comes.



Well that's because there really isn't a timeline.  Nook's shop was basically always that small until you move in.  But there is also kind of a timeline with Tortimer, etc.  So it's kind of half and half.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 1, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Tortimer is in the same town every game.  You'd have to say the same for every other reappearing character like Tom Nook.  They aren't moving to new towns, they are in the same town the whole time.  Try not to think of the paradox though.



If the villagers move to different towns constantly why can't Nook, Tortimer, sisters etc etc etc?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 1, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> If the villagers move to different towns constantly why can't Nook, Tortimer, sisters etc etc etc?



Because the  animals dont have a buissines to run Nook has a shop, Able sisters have a clothing shop and tortimier, well hes just too old!


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2012)

I showed my friend this thread... This was his repsonse: (cleaned up chatlog)

*John:* No no no, see
*John:* the UFOs that you shoot down in Wild World?
*John:* Obvi you can't get them all.
*John:* Eventually, some slip through
*John:* and the alien invasion begins.
*John:* City Folk tells the story of a young man living in a major city just before it's attacked by aliens.
*John:* And Population Growing is the post-apocalyptic world after the alien attacks
*Justin:* HOW DID I NOT SEE THIS BEFORE
*John:* hence the lesser technology/development, the police station (increased security), and the surplus of holidays (since people have so little material possession, they find joy in other things).

*Justin:* wait so is new leaf the alien invasion?
*Justin:* where does the alien invasion fit in
*John:* No actually
*John:* New Leaf is like a prequel kinda thing.
*John:* It's the first in the series chronologically.
*John:* After New Leaf, they're releasing "Animal Crossing: Armaggedon", which'll be the invasion, and last in the series.
*Justin:* oh my

I think John is onto something here guys.


----------

